# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Kevin Levrone in '02's Mr. O

## BIG R

Is there anyone out there that has seen (or even went to) the Mr. O event '02. I was watching the video and I wanted to know if anyone out there knows the Artist of the Music that Kevin Levrone used in his posing routene. It was Kick ass!! 


Peace

R

 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Pheedno

I think it was his own band. i don't remember the name of them though. I think Big Rush has downloaded some of their stuff.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey Big R, I recorded it off of PPV, I'll watch it tonight and see if I can figure it out, but I think Pheedno's right.

----------


## BIG R

Cool man!! Thanks Pheedno and Big Texan! I really want to know that Artist......If it is Kevin's Band I think that it is called Full Blown.

R

----------


## Random

Yea man, i was there, its from his band FullBlown, i think its called "the truth"

----------


## BIG R

If Kev's band FullBlown sold anywhere? I want that song. It Rocks!!!


R

----------


## Random

hey man, you have to either order it from his website or muscle and fitness, muscle and fitness sells it cheap, something like 10 bucks, later

----------


## ripsid

Go to there/his website I believe that's where he sells it. Probably the best song I've heard from Fulblown yet.

----------


## vector

It's not a song of fullblown. It comes from the last album of a band called "creed".

----------


## BIG R

Do you know any more Vector?? I really want to get it.

Thanks
R

----------


## Random

sorry for the mixup guys, the song is called

"whos got my back" by creed

----------


## ripsid

they during the ppv that Kevin was posing to fulblown.

----------

